# Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Once again the LGMouth just did not look up or even hold a plastic worm. But the always willing Potomac Pike showed us a few really cool follows and blowups. In the end the Potomac Pike was only fish that kept the interest going into the night. 

































Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Dam those fish are gorgeous.


----------

